# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  из ПРОФ в базовую

## grohott

Все-таки надеюсь, что есть такая возможность из 1с: Бухгалтерия Предприятия 8.1. как-нибудь базы внедрить в 1с: Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая) 8.1..
Может кто-нибудь подсказать как это можно сделать...

----------


## alexsmir

> кто-нибудь подсказать как это можно сделать


А смысл? Если бы бух базовой переход на ПРОФ тогда понятно, открываются доп возможности. А так  на бух баз нужен пароль или ключ. А базы перекинуть можно настроив обмен или через универсальную выгрузку (но там надо сделать в конвертации правила, не сложно конечно, но без них не обойтись)

----------


## grohott

> А смысл? Если бы бух базовой переход на ПРОФ тогда понятно, открываются доп возможности. А так  на бух баз нужен пароль или ключ. А базы перекинуть можно настроив обмен или через универсальную выгрузку (но там надо сделать в конвертации правила, не сложно конечно, но без них не обойтись)


смысл в том, что у меня базовая - лицензионная...бухгалтер же вел фирмы в Проф, теперь мучаюсь...хорошо бы свести в одно место

----------


## alexsmir

> теперь мучаюсь.


тогда только через обмен между одинаковыми конфигурациями.
посмотрите вот это http://infostart.ru/public/21533/

----------


## grohott

> тогда только через обмен между одинаковыми конфигурациями.
> посмотрите вот это http://infostart.ru/public/21533/


что ж, буду изучать...спасибо!

----------


## grohott

конфигурации не являются одинаковыми, как мне обновить  ПРОФ 8.1. (конфигурацию 1.6.16.6 на  8.1.15.14 до конфигурации 1.6.22.3 (пошаговую инструкцию), учитывая, что ПРОФ работает через эмулятор ключа?

----------


## Alexerg

> конфигурации не являются одинаковыми, как мне обновить  ПРОФ 8.1. (конфигурацию 1.6.16.6 на  8.1.15.14 до конфигурации 1.6.22.3 (пошаговую инструкцию), учитывая, что ПРОФ работает через эмулятор ключа?


Смотри тут

----------


## grohott

Однако мне не помогло..может сама плохо разобралась как и что...:(

----------


## alexsmir

> Однако мне не помогло


скачайте здесь полный релиз 1.6.23.2 и обновляете свою базу через объединение конфигураций на cf-файл. (копию базы сделайте).
Кстати если у вас бух баз лицензионная, то бух проф Вы можете купить, заплатив разницу между стоимостью бух баз и бух ПРОФ

----------

KNN1971 (02.02.2012)

----------


## grohott

> скачайте здесь полный релиз 1.6.23.2 и обновляете свою базу через объединение конфигураций на cf-файл. (копию базы сделайте).
> Кстати если у вас бух баз лицензионная, то бух проф Вы можете купить, заплатив разницу между стоимостью бух баз и бух ПРОФ


ок. попробую, правда я не очень понимаю, что такое "обновляете свою базу через объединение конфигураций на cf-файл"...проф сейчас покупать не готовы...

----------


## alexsmir

> через объединение конфигураций на cf-файл


конфигуратор: меню - конфигурациии - сравнить объединить конфигурации. Только через cf файл

----------


## grohott

> конфигуратор: меню - конфигурациии - сравнить объединить конфигурации. Только через cf файл


обязательно попробую...только поставлю снова ПРОФ, а то после смены ОС на компе...я не могу еще зайти туда...и поскольку я полный "чайник", опять произошел затык: установила платформу 8.1.15.4, более-менее разобралась с эмулятором, теперь маюсь, как мне туда конфигурацию закинуть....не получается, а сама база организации у меня сейчас была обновлена до 16.4.23.4 релиза (раньше пользовалась 8.1.15.4prtb, там таких проблем не было) и загружаться отказывается, ругается. Скиньте ссылку, плиз, где расписано, как надо обновлять установленную платформу, чтоб существующую базу туда воткнуть можно было, по поиску пока не нашла.

----------


## alexsmir

> теперь маюсь, как мне туда конфигурацию закинуть....не получается


Открываете окно запуска, кнопка добавить-добавление в список существующей информационной базы-указываете наименование базы-добавляете базу-"ОК" и все.



> раньше пользовалась 8.1.15.4prtb


а кто Вам мешает дальше ею пользоваться (забросили ее на диск Д - сделали ярлык, вынесли ярлык на экран). При сносе Винды, у Вас не будет пропадать путь к базам.

----------


## alexsmir

> обмен между одинаковыми конфигурациями


обработка для обмена: http://aitika.ru/program/46-1c-RBD-E...edpriyatie-8-1, вдруг пригодится

----------


## hlam999

> смысл в том, что у меня базовая - лицензионная...бухгалтер же вел фирмы в Проф, теперь мучаюсь...хорошо бы свести в одно место


Добрый день, скажите пожалуйста как Вы решили свою проблему, дело в том что у меня такаяже ситуация как и у Вас т.е. у меня стоит базовая лицензия и требуется открыть версию ПРОФ которую мне передал предыдущий бух. либо перенести данныйе учёта в свою базовую версию.
Буду очень признательна Вам за ответ.

----------


## grohott

Дело в том, что даже с помощью *alexsmir* у меня не получилось конвертировать ПРОФ в Базовую...не понимаю я там как и что делать...пока работаю в кривой ПРОФ...а в базовой веду новую фирму.

----------


## hlam999

> Дело в том, что даже с помощью *alexsmir* у меня не получилось конвертировать ПРОФ в Базовую...не понимаю я там как и что делать...пока работаю в кривой ПРОФ...а в базовой веду новую фирму.


Умоляю подскажите если Вам не трудно, ну я просто полный профан:
1) Как поставить ломанную ПРОФ
2) где взять ключ
3) если не трудно, как для самой отсталой объясните по пунктикам как ставить эту ПРОФ с эмулями ключей.
Читаю на этом форуме уже целый день, голова кругом от информации, наскачивала уже не понимаю чего, что ставить, куда и как.
У меня ХР на ноутбуке, а тут много обсуждений на 7, в общем я уже в истерике. На мою тему никто отвечать не хочет, пожалуйста помогите!!!

----------


## alexsmir

> у меня не получилось конвертировать ПРОФ в Базовую


А не расскажите как Вы это делали?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 13 секунд_



> На мою тему никто отвечать не хочет, пожалуйста помогите!!!


Надеюсь Вы не думаете, что люди круглосуточно сидят на форуме и ждут вопросов, ответ может прийти и через неделю. Вам я уже дал ответ.

----------


## grohott

> У меня ХР на ноутбуке, а тут много обсуждений на 7, в общем я уже в истерике. На мою тему никто отвечать не хочет, пожалуйста помогите!!!


что касается ХР, то здесь как раз все просто: качаете *эмулятор* и ставите его на комп, потом запускаете *портативную* версию 8.1. Все ссылки есть на форуме.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 26 секунд_



> А не расскажите как Вы это делали?


Ваша помощь все время была толковой, это я туплю...просто не смогла въехать как правильно сделать...сейчас подробности моих манипуляций я рассказать не в состоянии, времени много прошло с тех пор, а я и так плохо ориентируюсь в терминах и программах....но собираюсь вернуться к разрешению этой проблемы обязательно...

----------


## alexsmir

> но собираюсь вернуться к разрешению этой проблемы обязательно


Вы должны были сделать копию базы. Затем попытаться конвертировать. Не получилось, тогда работайте на копии и она не стала бы кривой.

----------


## hlam999

Скачала конфиг. конвертации файлов. Никак не получается сделать нормально правила обмена т.е. из Проф вроде всё выгружает, а при загрузке в Базовую вижу только несколько документов, ну и справочники заполнились (организация, сотрудники и т.д.) в общем где-то чего-то теряю никак не могу найти где упускаю.
*alexsmir* Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться.

_Добавлено через 31 час 4 минуты 43 секунды_
Почитав на форумах появилось сомнение, а все ли документы перенесутся при конвертации данных, где то прочла что реально можно перенести только справочники, а остальные доки операций (начисление з\пл, платёжки, закрытие месяца и т.д.) не перенесутся?

----------


## ketrinket77

Из версии ПРОФ в базовую. Снимаешь совсем с поддержки версию ПРОФ, находишь cf такого-же релиза базовой версии и объединяешь через "сравнить объединить с конфигурацией из файла", он спрашивает поставить на поддержку соглашаемся, и все готово у вас базовая версия.

----------


## hlam999

А что за поддержкаИ? потом не возникнет проблем с обновлением этой полученной Базовой версии. Большое Вам спасибо, что откликнулись, а то я уже несколько суток сплю по 2 часа, уже совсем кочан не варит.

----------


## ketrinket77

Сделайте предварительно резервную копию базы ПРОФ. Когда пойдет объединение баз, нужно утвердительно ответить на вопрос "Поставить на поддержку", тогда все обновления будут проходить гладко.

----------


## hlam999

> Сделайте предварительно резервную копию базы ПРОФ. Когда пойдет объединение баз, нужно утвердительно ответить на вопрос "Поставить на поддержку", тогда все обновления будут проходить гладко.


*ketrinket77* Хочу выразить Вам ОГРОМНУЮ Благодарность за Вашу подсказку и помощь в решении данного вопроса. Благодаря Вашим советам сегодня наконец высплюсь т.к. всё получилось и я наконец перевела свою базу из ПРОФ в Базовую.
Так же большое спасибо за помощь *alexsmir* .

Вдруг кому пригодится, пишу подробный план действий по переводу баз из ПРОФ в Базовую.
Переход из Бухгалтерия Предприятие (проф) в Бухгалтерия Базовая

1)  Создать файл 1Cv8.cf (из базовой версии) для этого зайти в конфигуратор (БухгалтерияПредприятияБа  овая) 

*Конфигурация*  → *Конфигурация базы данных* → *сохранить конфигурацию БД в файл* → сохраняем в папку файл *1Cv8.cf* 

( не однократно столкнувшись с переустановкой Windows, вирусы, покупка нового ПК, появление новой фирмы и т.д., после установки 1С Бухгалтерии (базовой) приходилось каждый раз заново обновлять все базы с нуля до последнего выпущенного релиза, после нескольких таких переустановок дапёрло и я создала пустую базу и при выходе очередного релиза её обновляю и в случае надобности (переустановки ПК или добавления новой базы) я просто копирую этот «пустой шаблон» и затем выгружаю в него информационную базу (либо начинаю учёт новой фирмы) 

2)  Заходим в конфигуратор Бухгалтерия Предприятия(ПРОФ) 
*Конфигурация*  → *поддержка* →* настройка поддержки* → *включить возможность изменения* → *кнопка снять с поддержки* → *Да*  → *закрыть*  → *конфигурация*  →  *сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла*→  указываем ранее сохранённый файл  *1Cv8.cf * из Базовой  конфигурации  →  *поставить на поддержку * → *ДА* (после вылезет табличка) → *Выполнить*  →  *ОК*.

Всё готово, теперь это Базовая версия, залезла, проверила, все документы на месте. 
До этого я пробовала выгрузить данные с помощью конфигурации «Конвертация Данных» долго мучилась, создавала правила, но в результате переноса переносились только справочники по организации и документы по регистрации оплаты поставщикам и всё!
Потом пробовала с помощью файла из той же конфигурации «Конвертация Данных» ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанных,XML вроде бы все документы перенеслись, но зараза не смотря на то, что была указана дата переноса с 01.01.2008 появилось на эту дату входящее сальдо (в оборотно-сальдовой) пролистала несколько лет вперёд, но так и не дошла до того периода где появились эти остатки.  Хорошо появилось сообщение от *ketrinket77* благодаря кому всё и получилось. Спасибо Вам Большое.

----------


## ketrinket77

hlam999, рада, что у Вас все получилось. Встречный вопрос - как получаете лицензию при переустановке Windows, покупке нового ПК, лицензии ведь всего три. Допустим, при преустановке Windows можно скопировать и вставить папку licenses, а вот при покупке нового ПК этот способ не прокатывает. Может, Вы знаете какие-то способы? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## hlam999

При переустановке, всё правильно Копирую, а вот когда ноут меняла, то т.к. прграмма у меня лиц. т.е. была офиц. куплена, то я тогда регистрировала её у тех у кого покупала, то я звонила в Москву по тел. указанному для регистрации по тел. и пускала нюни, мол так и так, ребёнок уронил ПК (разбил) а свои 3 раза я уже использовала(причём именно при переустановке из-за вирусов, не знала тогда ещё дубина, что можно скопировать файл Lic), как быть? и т.к. попадала на нормального человека, все проходило нормально, при том что всё мной сказанное было на самом деле правдой.

----------


## ketrinket77

Т. е. есть шанс получить четвертую лицензию по телефону. Уже радует.

----------


## alexsmir

> лицензии ведь всего три


А при покупке ПРОФ оплачиваешь только разницу цен между лицензиями. Выдается тебе ключ (а работать реально можно и ломаной, самое главное, что ключ есть) и работай себе на здоровье. А за обновление, что базовой, что ПРОФ все равно платить надо. Поэтому то что у Вас базовая лицензионная от ответственности Вас все равно не освобождает.

----------


## ketrinket77

О какой ответственности идет речь? Я получаю обновления с сайта 1С абсолютно бесплатно и абсолютно легально, и в условиях приобретения базовой так прямо и написано.

----------


## hlam999

> А за обновление, что базовой, что ПРОФ все равно платить надо


Да в том то и дело, что не нужно как раз платить за обновление Базовой, всё проще, заходишь на сайт 1С, регистрируешься и скачиваешь обновления. А с Проф получется так, покупаешь программу, у тебя есть пол года бесплатного обновления, а потом нужно платно подписываться, где получаешь диск ИТС с обновлениями т.е. если нет у тебя денег, фиг получишь обновления, а ведь согласитесь что существует не мало бухов работающих на дому т.е. тех которые всё програмное обеспечение оплачивают из своего кармана, а огранизации которая тебя нанимает глубоко пофиг в чём ты ведёшь их фирму, в 1С или в ручную по старинке. А годовая подписка на обновление Бухгалтерия Предприятия, я считаю неразумно дорогая.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 58 секунд_



> Т. е. есть шанс получить четвертую лицензию по телефону. Уже радует.


А ещё раз у Вас программа офиц. Я поехала к френченд.1С зарегистрироваля через них, и когда выесняла на счёт 3 раз активации, они сказали: без проблем, платите 500 руб. за за получение доп. лиц вроде так если не путаю, и получите новый код.

----------


## calculateur

> Из версии ПРОФ в базовую. Снимаешь совсем с поддержки версию ПРОФ, находишь cf такого-же релиза базовой версии и объединяешь через "сравнить объединить с конфигурацией из файла", он спрашивает поставить на поддержку соглашаемся, и все готово у вас базовая версия.


Все сделал, как написано. В конфигураторе и при запуске показывает, что конфигурация базовая. Стоит на поддержке. Но когда переношу на компьютер с базовой платформой, выходит сообщение "не обнаружен ключ защиты".

----------


## ketrinket77

Может,в этой базе ведется учет по нескольким фирмам?

----------


## calculateur

> Может,в этой базе ведется учет по нескольким фирмам?


В справочнике организаций только Одна организация.

----------


## hlam999

> В справочнике организаций только Одна организация.


Я конечно могу и ошибаться, но может быть дело в том, что перед тем как перенести свою базу из Проф в базовую, я в настройках поставила везде галочки "основная организация". Но может я и не права? 
Чесно сказать прочитав Ваше сообщение, Вы меня напугали:eek: т.к. у меня лицензионная базовая и чтобы перевести фирму с проф, я ставила на этот же ПК (чтобы залесть в базу) эмуль ключа от Проф. Вот теперь после Вашего сообщения и задумалась, а не получится так, что после переустановки ПК, если я не буду ставить эмуль ключа, а будет стоять только лиц. Базовая, то запустится :confused:ли у меня переделанная из проф база?

----------


## calculateur

> Я конечно могу и ошибаться, но может быть дело в том, что перед тем как перенести свою базу из Проф в базовую, я в настройках поставила везде галочки "основная организация". Но может я и не права? 
> Чесно сказать прочитав Ваше сообщение, Вы меня напугали:eek: т.к. у меня лицензионная базовая и чтобы перевести фирму с проф, я ставила на этот же ПК (чтобы залесть в базу) эмуль ключа от Проф. Вот теперь после Вашего сообщения и задумалась, а не получится так, что после переустановки ПК, если я не буду ставить эмуль ключа, а будет стоять только лиц. Базовая, то запустится :confused:ли у меня переделанная из проф база?


Существенное дополнение :eek:. Попробуйте проверить на чужом компьютере, где установлена только базовая.

----------


## ketrinket77

> если я не буду ставить эмуль ключа, а будет стоять только лиц. Базовая, то запустится ли у меня переделанная из проф база?


Удалите эмуль и попробуйте запустить базовую, эмуль в любой момент можно поставить снова.

----------


## hlam999

> Удалите эмуль и попробуйте запустить базовую, эмуль в любой момент можно поставить снова.


Совет хороший, но дело в том что прежде чем запустилась версия ПРОФ я установила на ПК кучу эмулей т.е. если чесно я не помню какой из поставленных сработал, а базу которую преводила из проф в базовую сейчас веду и поэтому очень боюсь если ничего не выдет, яж тогда без волос останусь т.к. на психе всё повыдёргиваю.

----------


## ketrinket77

Тогда можно поэкспериментировать с обновлениями, насколько я понимаю, обновления для базовой не подойдут для версии ПРОФ, но я могу и ошибаться.

----------


## alexsmir

> базу которую преводила из проф в базовую сейчас веду и поэтому очень боюсь если ничего не выдет


Не мучайтесь. Дождитесь следующего обновления и там смотрите. Пройдет нормально, тогда все ок. 1С свои программы не проверяет. Но и в случае проверки, необходимые документы у Вас есть (т.е. документы, подтверждающие, что Вы ее покупали). Ну а что, то с установкой - напутала, не знаю.
Ведь при работе с ПРОФ что нужно - ключ защиты. Ведь сама платформа может устанавливаться на несколько компьютеров и Вы поочереди через определенное время на каждый из компов вставляете ключ защиты и конкретный пользователь начинает работать - это не будет нарушением. Значит при проверке важно, чтобы на работающем компе был ключ защиты и все.

----------


## alexsmir

> но дело в том что прежде чем запустилась версия ПРОФ я установила на ПК кучу эмулей


Увидел тему и решил еще дать совет. Базовая работает по коду, а ПРОФ с ключем защиты. Надо снести платформу и снова установить. Эмули при это уже не работают. И если при открытии Вашей базы не будет появлятся сообщение "Не найден ключ защиты" тогда это базовая с введенным кодом, а если нет то ПРОФ.
И еще я хотя с базовымы версиями не работал, но основное отличие базовой от ПРОФ, то что в базовой нельзя работать в конфигураторе.

----------


## ketrinket77

А я когда поставила базовую ради любопытства запустила ее до того, как получила лицензию. Так вот, она мне написала, что не найден ключ защиты. Т.е. она ищет или то, или другое?




> Надо снести платформу и снова установить.


Но, если снести базовую и поставить заново, то она будет работать по лицензии, а не на эмуляторах, Вы правы. И конфиги на ней запустятся только соответствующие базовым параметрам. А платформа ПРОФ так и останется рабочей на эмуляторах, я правильно понимаю?

----------


## grohott

> Но, если снести базовую и поставить заново, то она будет работать по лицензии, а не на эмуляторах, Вы правы. И конфиги на ней запустятся только соответствующие базовым параметрам. А платформа ПРОФ так и останется рабочей на эмуляторах, я правильно понимаю?


Правильно ли я понимаю, что на одном компе могут работать и ПРОФ (с эмулятором) и Базовая?

----------


## snnwtsk

> 2) Заходим в конфигуратор Бухгалтерия Предприятия(ПРОФ)
> Конфигурация → поддержка → настройка поддержки → включить возможность изменения → кнопка снять с поддержки → Да → закрыть → конфигурация → сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла→ указываем ранее сохранённый файл 1Cv8.cf из Базовой конфигурации → поставить на поддержку → ДА (после вылезет табличка) → Выполнить → ОК.
> 
> Всё готово, теперь это Базовая версия, залезла, проверила, все документы на месте.


Извините дурака, но дальше то что делать? 
Как подключить базу из созданного .cf файла в базовую 1С? У меня там пункт "сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла" не активен в любых режимах. 
Буду весьма признателен за ответ.

----------


## zubek

Ну вот и у меня не получилось (только УТ), просит ключ защиты.

_Добавлено через 29 часов 56 минут 23 секунды_
Короче,я победил эту тему. Есть обработка ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML. В проф версии делаем выгрузку в файл xml, а в базовой создаем новую базу и в нее загружаем этот файл. Все отлично работает и обновляется. Обработку открываем в предприятии, а не в конфигурации.

----------

